# Happy Halloween!!



## downunderwunda (Oct 29, 2009)

Happy Halloween!! 
You've been Mooned!!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 29, 2009)

Halloween is on Saturday.


----------



## downunderwunda (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey, 

I live in your future & wanted to get in early.....


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 30, 2009)

halloween is all week long here


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 30, 2009)

that is wrong in so many ways


----------



## nomofica (Oct 30, 2009)

johnrsemt said:


> that is wrong in so many ways



Amen.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Oct 31, 2009)

ha ha ha i love it!!! i got that in a text message the other day


----------



## IrishMedic (Oct 31, 2009)

Oiche Shamhna mhaith Duibh, 

Gaelic for Happy Halloween to you all


----------



## medicdan (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks.... Its going to be a LONG night... i'm on call on a college campus.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 31, 2009)

*Time for probation/parole agents to go trick-or-treating*

Well, just tricking.
They go down their list of sexual offenders. If they are exhibiting lights, handing out candy or have decorations visible from the street, they are in violation and arrested.h34r:


----------



## medicdan (Oct 31, 2009)

Seriously? WOW. I guess it makes sense...


----------

